# green lamasi (who has them, any success?)



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

hello, im curious as to who has green lamasi and whether or not they have breeding yet?

i just found my first froglet today in my 1.2 trios tank! he/she is pretty skinny, so hopefully a lot of springtails will fatten him/her up. not only that but they always lay and transport, im just not sure if there are others morphing out in the tank yet.

anyone else?


----------



## puckplaya32 (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a group and have heard calling, but i ve been out of the country the last couple months so a friends been watching them. So i cant speak for any success yet.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

hopefully you will see some courting or something.

seriously no one else?


----------



## swarovski (Oct 19, 2006)

Contamana Green?

Mine are pretty shy, but I hear calling from time to time. Few days ago I found first egg -- just one, hopefully they will continue.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

*Ranitomeya lamasi* “Green” RL-RUCTMA 

I assume you are speaking about this morph and not the 'Green Leg' panguana form? Sadly the names are so close that I fear some might confuse them and intermix.

I know of others with them and perhaps they are having success and will chime in.

I'd like to see more adult pics if they are available.....are they the size of the yellow 'Standard' highland lamasi?

S

Shawn


----------



## NDokai (Nov 13, 2009)

We will be getting 4 at the end of the month.
Good point, I haven't heard of too many people keeping them, let alone breeding them. It seems that they must breed more like highlands than the panguana morphs. 
keep us posted. Congrats on the froglet!


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I have 2.1, they are supposed to be the biggest morph but mine are the same size as my standard's, maybe a little smaller. I just put my group intot a 30 extra high and have seen continuous courting but I am pretty sure 2 males detracts from their breeding. I have found several jelly masses, so far with no eggs but that was with my female looking normal, she has recently swelled and looks like the typical breeding female Rani now I and I assume there will be eggs somewhere in the tank when I return home from my current business trip.
The masses I have found have been well hidden and although courting is out in the open the female disappears into seclusion with the male when time to lay. Mine have really just rounded into breeding shape (at least the female has) and i am anxious to see if they perform like most other thumbs I have kept.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

sports_doc said:


> *Ranitomeya lamasi* “Green” RL-RUCTMA
> 
> I assume you are speaking about this morph and not the 'Green Leg' panguana form? Sadly the names are so close that I fear some might confuse them and intermix.
> 
> ...


I have a proven female green leg still need a male though.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

sports_doc said:


> *Ranitomeya lamasi* “Green” RL-RUCTMA
> 
> I assume you are speaking about this morph and not the 'Green Leg' panguana form? Sadly the names are so close that I fear some might confuse them and intermix.
> 
> ...


ya im talking about UEs green morph. i wonder why it doesnt have a typical UE name for the morph?

i only have 2 adult pic as mine are still not bold for some reason.



















mine are huge, probably the same or bigger than highlands/standards.

its too soon to know if they breed like the standards in my opinion. they dont seem to be as prolific as the panguanas but people havent had them that long, so it could just be because they are all new breeders.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

i just found 2 more froglets in their tank! one of them was a little too fast for me unfortunately.

looks like mine have gotten the hang of breeding pretty good.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

just found a 4th froglet


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice work Adam! I gotta see these guys in person next week. They look awesome.


----------

